# What to wear for panel?



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok you might think this is a bit shallow or silly but I'm wondering what those of you that have been to panel have worn. We are going to panel in just over three weeks. I was thinking of a dress with leggings and boots. Casual but smart. DH says he will wear trousers, shirt and tie which I actually think is a bit OTT.


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
Hubby had trouser with a shirt, no tie, and I can't remember what I was wearing! Dress with leggings and boots is good x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi someday,

It's not silly or shallow at all, it's a very important event   

What you suggested sounds great, smart but not too stuffy.
I went for a similar look and my DH did wear a suit I think. At the end of the day I suppose it's better for them to think you are a bit overdressed than them thinking you've not made an effort at all. I think it reflects that it means a lot to you and that you take the occasion seriously.

If your DH feels more confident wearing a shirt and tie then that's the main thing, most people are really nervous about panel (I know we were!) so any little confidence booster will be a good thing.  

Lots of luck for your panel.

Anj x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We were pretty smart (well, smart for us anyway!  You should see me now.... *g*).  Dh wore smart trousers and shirt, no tie, and shiny shiny smart shoes.    I wore one of my smarter skirts with a blouse and tailored cardi.

As we got nearer the event, we found that we wanted to dress up, to mark it as an important day for US, rather than to make any impression or anything.  We smartened up for ourselves, but I think it's what you feel most comfortable in, in that setting.  There's no dress code, and I think neat jeans and top would be just as good.

What you're suggesting sounds great, and it's not a silly thing to worry about.    GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## bambinolove (Jan 4, 2010)

We both went reasonably smart, I had slacks and and a nice top on and DH wore chinos and a shirt, no tie. I went with the theory that if I feel I look smart I will feel more confident. We were told we could wear jeans but I wouldn't have felt so confident like that.


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Someday
I had to reply    - for Approval and Matching panels and for our Celebration Day at court I fretted over what to wear! If you are shallow then I definitely am!   But as others have said it can give you confidence when you are so nervous. Anyway it's a really important day. For panel I wore a skirt and wedges (I am a trousers and flats person) and dh wore a shirt and tie. I think smart casual is the best way to go, then you feel more confident, like you've made an effort but not over the top. Your ideas sound great. 
Lots of luck for panel
Duckling xx


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks ladies for reassuring that I'm not being shallow. I do want to be confident and what I wear will make me feel like that. I guess I sort of felt that I shouldn't be worried about what I wear rather what I say. Our SW said casual but really wasn't very specific as to what she thought that was. I guess with dh I didn't want him looking like an idiot in his shirt and tie but as with me if he feels confident wearing that then thats fine.xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi again someday,

Just to add to my last message, like Duckling not only was there the 'panel clothing dilemma'  but I was also fretting as to what to wear for Celebration Day at Court.
For this occasion I decided to be really smart and wear a fitted skirt suit (I very rarely wear skirts) and smart shoes, and DH wore a suit and tie. 
I just figured I didn't care if they thought us overdressed, it was one of the most important days of our lives and we wanted to dress the part.

I just figured on both occasions we'd feel more uncomfortable if we got there and felt underdressed rather than overdressed.

Anj x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I wore trousers and nice top with flat shoes, I wanted to be comfortable, hubby wore his smart jeans and polo shirt with his trainers, that his just him and he would not have been comfortable wearing anything else.


----------

